# Relay clicking on & off?



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Another little foible reared its head a couple of days ago, and is persisting. It doesn't always happen, but does happen regularly.

Sometimes when a 12-volt light is switched on - say, after opening the fridge door, or switching a light on - a relay clicks. The location is in the driver's footwell, left-hand side near the parking brake, beside all the fuses and other electrickery. I've managed to identify it as the same relay which clicks on & off when I press the "Battery" push-switch located on the dash, which serves to connect the coach battery to the leisure ones in the event of the coach battery being flat, thus providing an emergency start.

I've not yet tested the coach battery (got other unrelated satellite problems which I don't wish to interfere with by having the dish lowered, which it would when the ignition is turned on, plus the awning skirt gets snagged when the step retracts :roll: ). I suspect that it's being caused by a flat or nearly-flat coach battery, for whatever reason which I hope I will soon learn. 

Should I be concerned about the relay clicking on & off like this? The on/off intervals are around five seconds, very regular.

Dougie.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hello Dougie

Had something similar in the same place. Turned out to be my main battery and my duff alternator.

Ian


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Just a little bump, for other ideas? :roll: 

Dougie.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I have no cloo whatsoever about ones clicky thing, hope you get it fixed though!! Have you tried earplugs?


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

CAROL, that's the kind of technical advise you normally associate with accountants. It's factually correct but no use to anyone!

Sorry Dougie, can't help but every little bump helps.
"Thought" have you tried giving it a dunt?
Not so daft as it may seem - if you dunt it and it clicks I would look for a loose wire nearby. But it does sound more like a voltage drop is causing the problem.
Hope some techie is along soon with definitive answer.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

aultymer said:
 

> have you tried giving it a dunt


No, but I did fantasise over giving Carol one (a dunt, that is 8O).



carol_yadadadada said:


> Have you tried earplugs?


Yes, but I can still hear you. 

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

On a serious note, my good friend Duncan (damondunc) called this afternoon much to my pleasant surprise, and provided me with the required. information. He's a legend in his own forum. 

Cause: dead or almost-dead main battery (suspicions correct )
Solution: fit a thick-ish 12-volt cable with a 20-Amp fuse and crocodile clips on each end, and connect the positives of the leisure batteries and the main chassis battery (didn't know that, obviously ).

The least I can do is thank Duncan, and  plug his business here

Dougie.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Yerr flippin least you can do!! 

After we was so helpful too, just taking after ones good self, imitation sincerest form of................... blah blah blah!!! Clicky clicky..... snigger!!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> just taking after ones good self, imitation sincerest form of................... blah blah blah


You're obviously feeling better, eh. If you're looking for sympathy, try the dictionary between sh.......... oh, never mind.

Dougie.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww ta very much am feeling slightly better now   You better watch though hunny water and leccy dunt mix!! You could go booooooooooooom 8O 8O 8O 8O 

Never mind I would give ya kissie of life, but no tongues, much as I like ya mwah mwah!!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> Never mind I would give ya kissie of life, but no tongues, much as I like ya mwah mwah!!


 [-o<


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

M'Lud

I refer you to the exhibit marked post No 2 :lol: 

Ian


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

camperian said:


> M'Lud, I refer you to the exhibit marked post No 2 :lol:


On behalf of the investigation, can I thank you for your inimitable and well-presented evidence, which although containing certain elements which tended to lengthen the process, proved to be accurate and most of all, succinct.

In other words, thanks, but if you're asking for a second beer, I'll have to refer it to the Flat Battery Compensation Board for due consideration.



Dougie.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I was reading this thread (but unable to post) and only wanted to add that a 12V relay of normal construction will normally hold on until the voltage drops to around 2/3rd of its nominal voltage so that means for yours 8V. A battery that can only produce 8V is an ex-battery. So unless there are some seriously corroded connections to explain the volt drop its time to dip into your purse Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> ...A battery that can only produce 8V is an ex-battery. So unless there are some seriously corroded connections to explain the volt drop its time to dip into your purse Dougie.


Thanks Frank (I think  ). I'm going to try Duncan's connection recommendation this morning, which was effectively charge the main battery from the mains charger which charges the leisure batteries. Whilst that may stop the clicking short-term, I accept that if it needs a new main battery, _c'est la vie_.

Dougie.


----------

